# dewormer for goats and donkeys



## dogginfox (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a few pygmy goats that seem to have tapeworms. They share a pasture with two donkeys. I need to find a dewormer that I can use to treat the tapeworms in the goats. I was thinking about valbazen 10% and was wondering if I can use it for the donkeys as well


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2011)

It's not labeled for use in Donkeys sooooo...I dunno. 

Don't use valbazen on a bred doe (miscarriage risk) and I give it for 3 days in a row to get rid of tapes.

If they're bred, use Safeguard goat liquid at 2x the label dose, again for 3 days.


----------



## dogginfox (Mar 10, 2011)

I have heard that Safeguard will not kill tapeworms. Is this true?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2011)

Most of the resistance issues w/ safeguard are due to Barberpole worm...it's a hard bugger to kill.

Safeguard *should* kill tapes if given 3 days in a row at 2 x the label dosage.  It's worked for me in the past.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay,  I am going to share my little secret about tapeworms.  There is only one wormer on the market that removes the heads and segments of tapeworms and not just the segments.  

It is used on dogs, cats, people, and horses, but not labeled for sheep, goats or cattle.

So I purchase a tube of horse wormer and worm my goats with it at 3x the dosage and tapeworms fall out of them. Works much better than safeguard or valbazen on tapes. I do this once a year in the middle of the summer.

And it is for horses, so I am going to assume that it would work on donkeys, but I know nothing about donkeys


Praziquantel   

You can buy it in the horse wormer Quest plus, which is not currantly available, it contains the active ingredients in Cydectin and the praziquantil.

I use Equimax paste: it has ivermectin and praziquantel in it. At the level of 1.87% ivermectin and 14.03 % praziquantel. 

Zimecterin Gold also has Ivermectin and Praziquantel in it, but at  1.55% ivermectin and 7.75% praziquantel


----------

